# Pooh bear



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Been a while since I've been around here. Thought I'd let y'all know poo shot a bear on the la sal's spot and stalk yo!
For more pics and the story you can check it out here:
http://www.thegutpile.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=9179
[attachment=0:6fgu9nup]image.jpg[/attachment:6fgu9nup]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

A fine story Poop Eye!

Congrats! :O||:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> A fine story Poop Eye!
> 
> Congrats! :O||:


Good to see you're still alive! Thanks.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations. nice bear. was it a long shot?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nicely done, maybe you could post the pg rated version here w/o all of the sideshow bob narratives??


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

35whelen said:


> congratulations. nice bear. was it a long shot?


I'm not sure whelen, if you read the "sideshow bob" story on the Gutpile, you will see that my rangefinder batteries were dead  probably 250.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Nicely done, maybe you could post the pg rated version here w/o all of the sideshow bob narratives??


That really hurts me that you would refer to my good buddies as "sideshow bobs" :lol: 
For I'm sure you know we are extremely awesome!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done, maybe you could post the pg rated version here w/o all of the sideshow bob narratives??
> ...


In a matter of about 5 posts there were about 5 vulgarities that had nothing to do with the experience. I would be interested in hearing the story, but 7 pages of sideshows is too long for me.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

oh, didn't see the link


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


I will take this as speculation because aren't you still banned? :lol:

It's quite the story huge, just close one eye and jump ahead to the fifth or sixth page... :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Poo Pie":3dcwjg0u]
> ...


I will take this as speculation because aren't you still banned? :lol:

It's quite the story huge, just close one eye and jump ahead to the fifth or sixth page... :mrgreen:[/quote:3dcwjg0u]

:lol: If Huge29 really read all the other stuff over there I think he would have a seizure...... Best part his name gets brought up over there as much as the tyedyetwins. o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pretty cool, thanks for sharing! Even though I have been banned, I am apparently able to browse w/o being logged in. That has to be very exhilerating tracking a shot bear....


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Hahahahaha ha. Awesome adventure you had poo!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice bear Poo congrats buddy. Why would Huge give a low blow (sideshow bob narratives) to the GP boys?? Anywho carry on.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Why would Huge give a low blow (sideshow bob narratives) to the GP boys?? Anywho carry on.


A low blow? Maybe that has a different meaning in Heber, but it is simply a reference to a distraction, have you not ever seen Sideshow Bob?







Don't try to create a story where there isn't one or MSNBC will be looking to hire you.


----------

